# Luara's Goldens Simi Valley, any reviews?



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, we are looking to add our first Golden to our family and we are looking into Laura's Goldens in Simi Valley, CA.Does anyone have any experince with this small breeder?

Thanks!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Very limited info on her website. Do the parents have clearances (Ofa hips, elbows, CERF for eyes & heart cleared by a cardiologist) and do they come from lines with generations of clearances. You'll need the dam & sire's registered names to verify clearances are in place, this is different than a vet saying the dog is healthy. I see that she claims extensive championships in the pedigree but are the dam & sire champions? For someone that's claiming 2+ decades of experience, I expect that she be active in something with the goldens other than breeding. What did she hope to achieve with the current pairing? In other words, how does the sire complement the dam and vice versa? There needs to be more than "they're 2 nice dogs that make pretty babies" that happen to both be the family pets.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont know this breeder...but going solely on what she has chosen to publish on the internet,...it is my opinion (take it for what is is worth!)

Little breeder or big kennel.....
According to the breed club's code of ethics, there should be hips, elbows, hearts, and eye clearances as a minimum starting place...

The breeder has chosen not to publish the registered names of the dogs she is proud of n( I always find that odd...brag about AKC parentage, but dont publish the AKC registered names???
Without the registered names you can not verify clearances on your own...

Looking at OFA - and searching the prefix "Laura" there are hips on some of her dogs...but without knowing names/registration numbers...its rather meaningless...

No elbow clearances are in the database - these are usually done at the same times as the hips...so one can assume they were not done or did not pass (and she asked that the results not be published).

Hearts dont have to be published on OFA unless the breeder requests that they are...those you would have to request to have copies emailed to you for verification.

Eyes - there is one dog in the public database with the prefix Laura... which means (to me) that she didnt want to spend the $10.00 to enter any exams she had done into the database.....again...if you are proud of your breeding program and proud of your dogs...why give the impression that you are witholding info??

I have a thing about breeders bragging about their dog's extensive championship pedigree...but dont bother to try to get a Ch. themselves... Nowadays...there is the CCA....if you dont want to compete....
She clearly is not involved in anything dog related...or she would say so on her website...
The verbage American and American/English is something that good breeders do not use...and is a turn off to me personally...


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you for your help! This is our first family Golden. We are a family of four with two young boys. I work from home and have time to train a puppy and we are so excited.

So, I am going to email the breeder with a list of questions, what exactly should I ask to see? I looked over some of the checklists on this site but I would love some ideas for a few specific questions to this breeder.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

First off ask for the registered names of the goldens, we can help you verify clearances & if any appear to be missing, you can discuss with the breeder as to whether or not they were accomplished.

Second, ask why she paired the dam & sire together...should be able to explain the faults and strengths of each.

How does she socialize the pups? There is more to it than having a mom & her pups in a whelping box in the living room.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so happy to have found this forum. We are so excited to get our first family Golden but I really want to do my research. 

I just emailed the breeder for the parents registered names and health info.

We do not show dogs and have no connections so all of your help is invaluable!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am far from an expert and am currently looking to purchase my fifth golden puppy... There are so many things to consider...starting to think it might be easier to adopt a child… Just kidding

But as the previous posters have all mentioned if you can get the registered name of the sire and dam you can find a wealth of information on offa.org and k9data.com.

But I suspect after looking at her website that if she had the necessary clearances, she would have proudly stated so....

Good luck with your search

Goldens are the best!!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

No mention of clearances or ages of the sire and dam. Sire of the litter is 50 lbs, which is 15 lbs under standard on weight...makes me think he's on the younger side (i.e. too young to have hip and elbow clearances). It also bugs the heck out of me when people advertise their "champion lines" but make no effort to obtain titles on their own dogs. There are so many wonderful breeders in southern california.....I would go with one without the red flags.

I know Premiere Goldens just had a litter born and has a boy available. Maybe contact them???


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, so I have the AKC names of the parents. How do I go about looking up info on them?


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's help. I do not feel comfortable judging a breeder based on their website. I read a whole thread about websites on this forum and how they can be mis leading when looking into breeders . I would love to know if anyone has exeprience directly with the breeder. She has been great with answering my questions and having patience with me. I would also like help looking up info on the parents.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Go to k9data.com or offa.org-they have search options to put names in  I can 
look if you want to give me the names


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Spiffy said:


> I appreciate everyone's help. I do not feel comfortable judging a breeder based on their website. I read a whole thread about websites on this forum and how they can be mis leading when looking into breeders . I would love to know if anyone has exeprience directly with the breeder. She has been great with answering my questions and having patience with me. I would also like help looking up info on the parents.


 
You don't have enough posts here to us the PM system, but if you'd like to email me the registered names I will look them up in the database for you and email the info back to you.

I am at -

[email protected]


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Websites are just part of the picture for sure...

Ask for the registered names and numbers of the dam and sire...from that info you can gather facts...find missing info and then ask the breeder for clarification on any missing info.

Having said that, no one forces a breeder to have a website...and no one dictates what info they choose to include (or omit) on their own site...


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks again. Using the registered names and the two websites listed above I was able to find both parents, their lineage and health screen info. Still not sure how to interpret all the data but I am learning!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

You can send your information to Pointgold. She is very experienced. I applaud you for doing your homework!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is the sire His Majesty King Henry?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

This breeder is connected to Desert Rose Goldens (perhaps a daughter)...the Desert Rose site while it doesn't provide registered names it alludes to clearances and it looks like they're breeding with prelims and are marketing snow white english litter on Oodle. I think for $1200 you can do better.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Is the sire His Majesty King Henry?


Yes, that is the father.

What are your thoughts ? Also looking at your second post, who do you recommend?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is the link to the sire: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals At a minimum there is no hip clearance and no elbow clearance....no dice. I would pass.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about this particular breeder but it you are looking for a breeder in southern CA try checking with the Golden Retreiver Club of Greater Los Angeles. They might have a list of potential breeders in your area.
Information and Education

Good Luck in your search. Good for you for doing your research.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree with the others that I'd pass on this breeder. I'd go with BayBeams useful link to the Golden club. You'd find a wonderful breeder! I commend you for taking the time to do your homework and not just jumping at the first breeder you find.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Check Golden Retrievers Are Great in Sylmar, CA
We have had 2 Sunbeam dogs


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand your desire for a puppy. Please take advantage of the offers here to help you.

In my initial search for our puppy, I almost let a local breeder's website sway me. Cute puppies for sure. But they really didn't "do" anything with their dogs...but breed them.

My DH, who didn't really want another one, told me that the only thing he would consider was a puppy from a hobby breeder. So I came back to this forum (which I'd found after we lost Lille) & did research. Found our girl through this forum April, 2011. I officially joined 2 days after we brought her home. 

My point? Listen to those you've come to seeking advice.


----------



## Spiffy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all your help and I think I will take your advice. This evening I had a long conversation with another breeder and I would love your opinions on them and the upcoming litter. I posted another thread on it but the breeder is Fayer English Golden Retrievers out of Reseda CA. The parents are 
Finley's Dream Cassovia Treasure and Fatherland Lady Lacey.


----------



## Huckleberry's Mom (Jul 28, 2012)

I have delt with Laura and she's wonderful. I bought my dog Huckleberry from her about 18 months ago when she was still running the day to day at Desert Rose Goldens. Huckleberry is half English half American, 100lbs and the most wonderful dog. He came with full certifications, had been well cared for and from what we saw, her operation was very very clean. Personality wise Huck is very sweet, very gentle and is great around other dogs. I would buy from Laura again in a heartbeat.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Huckleberry, with your pup being a mere 18 mos and 100lbs he clearly is not within breed standard--please watch the weight so that your boy doesn't develop joint issues later on.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Huckleberry, I have no doubt that you love your dog and that he is perfect for you. But unfortunately that does not mean that your dog's breeder is doing the best they can for the breed by obtaining clearances in compliance with the Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) Code of Ethics. A clean house/yard is certainly important, IMO, but does not mean that the breeder is doing everything they can to minimize breeding puppies with hereditary hip, elbow, heart and eye issues. 

I would be curious to know what "certifications" your boy came with....was it OFA hip and elbow clearances on the sire and dam? Was it heart clearances from board certified cardiologists on the sire and dam? Did both the sire and dam have current eye clearances?

In briefly perusing the "Desert Rose" site I couldn't help but notice that right on their front page they say that "All of our parents have the hip, eye and heart clearances, or preliminary (under 2 years old)." So first things first, apparently they don't do elbow clearances. Second, they breed enough dogs under age 2 that it is on the front page of the website. Preliminary clearances are NOT clearances.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Huckleberry's Mom said:


> I have delt with Laura and she's wonderful. I bought my dog Huckleberry from her about 18 months ago when she was still running the day to day at Desert Rose Goldens. Huckleberry is half English half American, 100lbs and the most wonderful dog. He came with full certifications, had been well cared for and from what we saw, her operation was very very clean. Personality wise Huck is very sweet, very gentle and is great around other dogs. I would buy from Laura again in a heartbeat.


 
100 pounds? Really? Even an adult male Golden at the very top of the standard should not weigh 100 pounds. An 18 month old? (You said you bought him 18 months ago and I am assuming he was a puppy...) Never. Either he is incredibly huge and MUCH taller than the standard, or he is obese. Either way, I'd be very concerned about orthopaedic issues.
As for certifications - if he was a puppy when purchased, "certifications" would not have been for him, but rather for his parents. They should include certificates from the OFA for hips, elbows, and cardiac, and also _ANNUAL _CERF exams.


----------



## KMH (Oct 20, 2016)

Spiffy said:


> Hi, we are looking to add our first Golden to our family and we are looking into Laura's Goldens in Simi Valley, CA.Does anyone have any experince with this small breeder?
> 
> Thanks!


I have had 2 golden retrievers from Laura. I had been referred to her because my first golden ("perfect" bloodline with lots of champions) died of cancer at age 7 -- she was not from Laura but another breeder. I was broken hearted. We adopted Abbigale at 7 weeks from Laura. She is a specimen golden retriever. She is now 12. She has been an amazing pet and I have received so many compliments on her looks and temperament over the years. No health problems!! My other golden, Samantha, we adopted from Laura in 2012 at 7 weeks. She is an amazing golden. We love her to death. She is pretty and has a really fun personality. Abbigale is mellow and Samantha is lively.

I plan to adopt my next golden from Laura sometime next year.

Good luck! you will love the breed.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Everyone has to decide what is important to them in a breeder. 

The lack of the standard health testing for this breeder is a deal breaker for me and most puppy buyers. 

I am glad you have been fortunate with health so far and no amount of testing can give a guarantee. I just like to stack the odds in the favor of health for my dog, me and my family and choose to support only breeders who make health a priority. If you are comfortable level of risk buying from a breeder who is failing to test their dogs, then that is the right decision for you. 

If you do become curious about what a good breeder who is concerned with health should be doing, here is a quick infographic.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Why in the world would someone who says they care about Goldens breed them so young, and not do elbow checks? Just asking...


----------

